# goodbye



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you and I know how heart breaking this must be for you.
A lovely Picture. I hope the happy memories of your beautiful Horse will help you through.

R.I.P You beautiful one and may you canter freely at Rainbow Bridge xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this,it is heartbreaking to say goodbye to an old friend.
We just had to say goodbye to my daughters horse ,we had had her for 30 years.
Gallop free in the pastures at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

so sad. gallop free at rainbow bridge.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone,
least he wil be free of aches and pains from old joints. 

He was 37 though


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your horse. 

RIP beautiful.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sad to lose a much loved old friend 
Kick up your heels and be as young as a colt again over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, 37! What a grand old age! Doesn't make it much easier but he had a really good innings didn't he 

gallop free at the bridge x


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Welling up at that picture. It doesn't get any easier if the pet is old. We just want to have them that little bit longer. I'm so sorry. Take care.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you.
i couldnt think of anything to say when i posted this about him. so i thought a picture would be adequete.

he helped me so much after some nasty riding accidents ( not on him) were i was then on crutches for six months, didnt let me just throw it in with horses

gone to kick and bitten many guys he didnt like

thrown hissy fits about me bringin in other horses and talking to guys 

listened to my rantings about whatever and not interupt , cuddled me when i was sad, chewed my phone up many a times - how could i possible text someone while he was around his company is so much better! 

I may not of been his original owner , but he came into my life when i needed that companion and help with horses and i came into his after he was 'past his prime'  . i cannot understand why coz animals get old they are not wanted.

yes he was a V grumpy bugger but he was old and just needed that extra tlc 

it is all v complicated but i loved him and miss him very much :'(


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

ignore the fact sittin on a jump lol
thort was nice as he chose to come over not me making him he could gone off in the field


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. I hope these memories of him will help you through the pain.
I am sure one Day we will all meet up with our lost ones.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry, beautiful horse, RIP xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

he was lovely and sounds like he was full of character,he was so lucky to find someone to love and care for him through his old age , im very sorry for your loss xx


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you. he was deff a amazing character . spec after everyone dismissed him as the grumpy old man he had so much spark in him, will be missed and its such a shame but at least he can now run around like he was in his youth xx


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

My heart goes out to you, dear Alex.

It's not the end though, not for him or you and him....

My mother has her childhood horse with her on the Other Side.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

thank you xxx


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

Im so sorry to see that you lost your beloved horse I lost my lovely old boy 2 years ago, He taught me everything and can never be replaced our beloved friends break our hearts but we must remember what wonderfull times we had with them. I ve just lost my beloved dog quite suddenly life seems cruel and unfair but sit and remeber the good times andthis will bring a smile to your face. Y our lovely horse knew how much you cared for him, take care


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for those kind words. 
im so sorry about your dog  xxx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Run free at the bridge Big fellow your time on earth is done, no more pain just green feilds and happiness.

and to the human sending you a hug ((((Alex)))))

until you too are re-united at the bridge.
DT


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

DT

thank you so much 

now had a little time its not as bad now but still upsetting. will be working with horses again next week first time since hopefully wont get me upset


----------

